# I'm looking for quality....Oglethorpe,  Wilkes, Elbert



## Arrow3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm not looking for your everyday run of the mill hunting club. I want to hunt quality deer and I want to hunt with people who want the same thing. I'm talking 4 1/2 + class deer. Im looking for a pin in and pin out system for deer hunting..I don't camp and have no other family that would be hunting on my membership.   Turkeys are a must and ducks would be a plus. Thank you.

PM me or email 
southerntradition3@gmail.com


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Still looking.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 29, 2015)

Still looking guys. Thank you to the guys that have emailed me. Seems to be good places to hunt but just wasn't the right fit for me.....


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Aug 8, 2015)

I just emailed you about an awesome new property that I just picked up. 900 acres of prime private land in Wilkes County.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 22, 2016)

Still looking. Never did find anything in my price range so I never even joined a club last year.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jun 8, 2016)

If you or a person you know is serious about hunting; well we have a club for you. Club is in Wilkes county with maximum 10 members and pin-in, pin-out system. Has approximately 18 acres of food plots that will be designated community stands and your choice of 2 preferred stands. Preferred stands can have food plots but must pay for seed and fertilizer individually. Deer, turkey, hogs, and duck. Consist of pines, Hrdwd, and clear cuts. Newly established club started last year. We are working hard to build a sure enough trophy club. Family oriented 1053 acres club. PM me if ur interested and are serious and we can arrange a day to look at property. This property has not been hunted in 3 years prior to last year. We have plenty of pictures and a good population  of deer and some nice bucks. Dues are $1600 per member. On individual membership you can still bring family but will count against your tag limit.


----------

